# Problems with slurry



## MikeUK (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello,

I am quite new to making coffee beyond instant and I've been having issues.

Today I tried to make a litre with 65 grams of coffee in my Chemex. I used a gooseneck kettle in the hopes of getting better results but with the bloom I had such a large surface area that it felt impossible to stop the coffee creeping up the sides.

Is it possible my grind is too fine?

I am using the Chemex setting on my grinder, but maybe it needs to be a bit courser for that amount of coffee?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What grinder and grinder setting are you using?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

65 grams is a huge dose.

What size chemex are you using.

How much water, and what pour regime.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex requires a pretty coarse grind as the papers are the thickest of all pour over filters papers.


----------



## MikeUK (Feb 10, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What grinder and grinder setting are you using?


Hello







I am using this grinder. The grind setting I am using is visible in this picture(same grinder) and is the one centre-left which is, I believe, a picture of a Chemex.


----------



## MikeUK (Feb 10, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> 65 grams is a huge dose.
> 
> What size chemex are you using.
> 
> How much water, and what pour regime.


I read 65 grams was the recommended weight for one litre of water. It's certainly strong!

I am using the 6-cup Chemex.

As for water, 1 litre. When I pour I start in the centre and work my way out in spirals to saturate the grounds. If 65 grams is a very large amount then it may explain why the bloom was so large and why it felt so unmanageable, especially if I was using a grind that wasn't suitable.

Anyway, after the bloom I continue starting from the centre and working my way out. This brew in particular I more than likely went a bit off-script though as I was fighting against the slurry being left on the edges.

I tried to swirl a bit or use a spoon to create a bit of motion and help prevent bits sticking to the edges but it wasn't deep enough to do so and if I added enough water to be able to stir it then the coffee just climbed further up the filter and stayed there unless I washed it back down.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check your Chemex - think only the 8 and 10 cup are suitable for brewing one litre in one go. I have the 6 cup and brew 500grms most mornings with 30-31grms of coffee. Have gone as high as 45grms and 750grms of water but that's its limit. If yours is the 6 cup not the 8 or 10 cup, you need to reduce your brew to 500grms ideally. A good ballpark idea of grind level is time it takes to complete the pour over which, for 500grms of water, should take no more than four minutes - if yours is going over this, reduce the grind accordingly and aim for three to three and a half minutes total brew time. These times are not gospel - go with what tastes best for you.


----------



## MikeUK (Feb 10, 2019)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Check your Chemex - think only the 8 and 10 cup are suitable for brewing one litre in one go. I have the 6 cup and brew 500grms most mornings with 30-31grms of coffee. Have gone as high as 45grms and 750grms of water but that's its limit. If yours is the 6 cup not the 8 or 10 cup, you need to reduce your brew to 500grms ideally. A good ballpark idea of grind level is time it takes to complete the pour over which, for 500grms of water, should take no more than four minutes - if yours is going over this, reduce the grind accordingly and aim for three to three and a half minutes total brew time. These times are not gospel - go with what tastes best for you.


Awesome, thanks. I'll give that a go later this evening!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

My pour method for 500grms of water and 30-31grms of beans is as follows.

50grms of water to bloom for 30 secs.

at 30 secs, add 150grms

at 60 secs, add 100grms

at 90 secs, add 100grms

at 120 secs, add remaining 100grms.

Draw down should be complete in under 4mins.


----------

